# Lost!!! Black Allen Fly box.



## Chad8 (Jul 6, 2016)

Put it on the stern livewell and took off out of Navy Point this AM. Did anyone find it? I imagine it fell out somewhere around the Navy Base.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

BTT!!!!

That's a shame. I thought I lost my fly box a few months ago, but I left it on my chair in my room.

Hope you find it.


----------

